# Kubota b1700 cultivator question



## Tyler Smith (Apr 18, 2019)

I have a b1700 (17 hp) and I've been looking into getting an attachment for working the ground. I've been looking at a lot of 48" cultivators but a lot of them say it's recommended for a minimum of 25hp. However, at the same time my rear pto can handle a 4' tiller. If it can handle a tiller I don't understand why it couldn't handle a cultivator. I also don't want to spend between 1500 and 2500 on a tiller when I could pick up a cultivator for a few hundred bucks. Does anybody think I'd have any problems?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A tiller is a powered unit to dig down and cultivate the soil, where as a cultivator has to be pulled through the ground to cultivate the soil. Landpride sells an FC10 cultivator for tractors up to 45 H.P. which may be alright. You need to consider the type of soil you are cultivating, and how deep you want to end up going. You don't want to beat your tractor up or chew up your tires by by overloading it.


----------



## Tyler Smith (Apr 18, 2019)

I really don't need to go deep, I'm looking to pretty much break the ground to plant some food plots on the property I hunt. Since most of what I'm looking to plant are shallow rooted the deepest I might have to go is 6". I'd probably also use it for my garden but that is soil that is already being worked yearly. If I were to maybe reduce the amount of cutter tines on the cultivator from 6 down to 4 and not go the full depth I want on the first pass, could that help?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you don't go to hard and heavy right off the get go, it could be alright. too bad you couldn't borrow one, or rent one and try it out.


----------

